# Problem mit Hibernate und JDBC



## MacGyver (15. Sep 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Und zwar bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung unter Eclipse ich ich leider nicht ganz
nachvollziehen kann bzw mir nicht erklären kann wo genau das Problem liegt...


```
log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (org.hibernate.cfg.Environment).
log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.
Hibernate: select * from adwords
Exception in thread "main" org.hibernate.MappingException: No Dialect mapping for JDBC type: 7
	at org.hibernate.dialect.TypeNames.get(TypeNames.java:56)
	at org.hibernate.dialect.TypeNames.get(TypeNames.java:81)
	at org.hibernate.dialect.Dialect.getHibernateTypeName(Dialect.java:192)
	at org.hibernate.loader.custom.CustomLoader.getHibernateType(CustomLoader.java:161)
	at org.hibernate.loader.custom.CustomLoader.autoDiscoverTypes(CustomLoader.java:131)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.getResultSet(Loader.java:1678)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQuery(Loader.java:662)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQueryAndInitializeNonLazyCollections(Loader.java:224)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doList(Loader.java:2145)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.listIgnoreQueryCache(Loader.java:2029)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.list(Loader.java:2024)
	at org.hibernate.loader.custom.CustomLoader.list(CustomLoader.java:111)
	at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.listCustomQuery(SessionImpl.java:1655)
	at org.hibernate.impl.AbstractSessionImpl.list(AbstractSessionImpl.java:142)
	at org.hibernate.impl.SQLQueryImpl.list(SQLQueryImpl.java:164)
	at model.AWEDBVerbindung.getAlleAdwords(AWEDBVerbindung.java:33)
	at model.RunTest.main(RunTest.java:28)
```

Kann damit jemand etwas anfangen? :autsch: [/b]


----------



## foobar (15. Sep 2006)

> log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (org.hibernate.cfg.Environment).
> log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.


Du solltest erst mal etwas gegen diese Warning unternehmen, dann siehst du auch etwas mehr. Leg einfach eine log4j.properties in deinen Classpath, dann bekommst du auch viel mehr Informationen darüber was Hibernate so treibt. 

Ansonsten wie sieht denn der Code aus, der diesen Fehler hervorbringt. Welche DB verwendest du? Hast du den korrekten Treiber ausgewählt?


----------



## MacGyver (15. Sep 2006)

Ein log4j.properties hab ich mit folgendem Content:


```
log4j.rootLogger=A1
log4j.appender.A1=org.apache.log4j.ConsoleAppender
log4j.appender.A1.layout=org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout
log4j.appender.A1.layout.ConversionPattern=%-4r [%t] %-5p %c %x - %m%n
```

Ich nehme mal an das die entsprechenden .hbm.xml Dateien den Fehler ausgeben oder?

Als DB wird MySQL verwendet und in der Hibernate.cfg.xml steht folgender Inhalt (Auszug):


```
<property name="dialect">
			org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLDialect
		</property>
		<property name="connection.driver_class">
			com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
		</property>
```


----------

